# Careful what you wish for!!!!!!!!!



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

8 chickens, 5 months, and 8 eggs today!!!!! (six yesterday) (I thought they were done at 7 this am!!!)

Just sayin'!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on all the eggs.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Busy girls today. Congratulations.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!

...................


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

The joys of chicken farming.  Congrats!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Another 8-egg day today!


----------

